# SPEARGUN WANTED



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

If anyone has a speargun they would like to trade I have a TON of dive gear as well as rod and reels or ??? I know someone has one just collecting dust


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a few guns if interested. I'm looking for a basic dive computer with nitrox capability


----------



## GrouperNinja (Oct 30, 2007)

ask Clay he's not using his hahahah.....


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Timing is everything I guess...I know clay got rid of a couple not long ago and there were others on here as well. Now it seems no one has one they want to get rid of:banghead I am going to put some dive gear on ebay this weekend and see if I can generate some cash for one!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

i have a JBL 450 XHD Magnum i might part with.


----------



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Flyboy

I have a Riffe Competitor 3X that I bought from JOe about a month ago for 300 if you want ITake 300 for it I have not used it it has new bands new shock cord and it just got refinished if you are intrested et me know.

H20


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Litecatch and H20arman I would be very interested in both/either but unless I can sell this gear I just got it would have to be a trade PM me if either is interested:toast


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Do you have a used BC? If so, what is the size and make & price? Thanks, Reese


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Armondo,

I'll give you $5 for the riffe if you aren't able to sell it. I could probably part it out and use the shaft as a pole spear or something. It would also make a good wall decoration or something.


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

fishinFL, I have 3 used BC's 1 XL, 1 L, and im not sure about the last one it looks like a small I inflated them all tonight and they all hold air.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Kool!

My son needs a bc. Can you put up some photos along with the make,size and price?

Thanks, Reese


----------



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey Craash 

What do you need a polespear for or a speargun you can't Hit the side of a barn anyway.

were going to have to go out on my boat so I can show you how its done your boat gets to cold\.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Armando, how long is the shaft on that Riffe? I'm always looking for a new gun. Unless, Flyboy is interested in it, I don't want to undercut him.


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

I will try and post some pics but my wife just left for out of town and I just discovered she took the camera:banghead but while she is gone I should get to fish more:shedevil I am going out tomorrow morning probably stay in the bay with the forecast but I hope to get some sheepies and maybe a bull red or two!!! I will get some pics up here ASAP


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

If you're still looking for a speargun, check craigslist. I can't remember if I saw it on the Pcola or Mobile list, but someone was selling a 42 Biller for $100.

Felix


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Found it: http://pensacola.craigslist.org/boa/561774795.html

Bands for this gun are pretty cheap at MBT, and almost always in-stock. Talk to Jim, Fritz, or Rich about sizing of the bands... good to go a little fatter than stock.

Plan on replacing the shock cord as well, as that's also inexpensive.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *FelixH (2/6/2008)*Found it: http://pensacola.craigslist.org/boa/561774795.html
> 
> Bands for this gun are pretty cheap at MBT, and almost always in-stock. Talk to Jim, Fritz, or Rich about sizing of the bands... good to go a little fatter than stock.
> 
> Plan on replacing the shock cord as well, as that's also inexpensive.


I already talked to this guy and he still has it as of yesterday. I was going to go over there and buy it from him. I just have not had a chance to get over to Orange Beach where he is at. It's a decent deal.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

i still have the JBL.


----------

